# Is there a fix



## Pipes (Apr 29, 2006)

All of us have chipped the end of a pen blank as we just say one little bit and it a be perfect ! And then wam you take a tiny chip outa of a end I have done it about 4 times so far is there a fix involving somthing less than save the tube and start over ???[?]
So far I haven't done this on wood plastic seems to chip easier ....[:I]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Dario (Apr 29, 2006)

I read that is a "design opportunity" and some use an "oops band" to fix it []


----------



## clewless (Apr 29, 2006)

Had that happen today to a PSI designer, it became a very nice stealth (comfort grip) model.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I read that is a "design opportunity" and some use an "oops band" to fix it []



I thought about a oops ring ! kina just never done one I fixed it by taking it down a bit ! The top was not a must length so it worked out I would or shouda put a oops band on may of looked good !




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## vick (Apr 30, 2006)

I am personally not a big fan of the oops band.  Depending on how big the chip is I usually fill the hole with sawdust and thin ca.  If it is to big it goes in the scrap bin.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 30, 2006)

The best treatment is prevention.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />I am personally not a big fan of the oops band.  Depending on how big the chip is I usually fill the hole with sawdust and thin ca.  If it is to big it goes in the scrap bin.




Ditto!

Not only sawdust, but coffee grinds will work too.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />The best treatment is prevention.



I Agree and I also DO NOT believe anyone that says this has NOT happened to them IF they turn a LOT a pens  ! So I was kina asking for fixes rather than just run the material off the tube and start over ....I mean a chip CAN be the turners fault of course .But it can also come from a defect in wood or a defect in plastic no way to prevent those ..be nice to fix one now and then thou ![]



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## wayneis (May 11, 2006)

Personally I don't have a problem with oops bands on some blanks, but I do think that in many cases it looks better if you balance the blanks by using one on both blanks, not just where the blow-out happened.  To me using one on both blanks makes it look more like you planned it instead of just fixing a problem.

Wayne


----------



## alamocdc (May 11, 2006)

I've used my share of oops bands and I agree with Wayne. However, I prefer to use the sawdust/coffee grounds and CA approach and always try that first. If the "chip" is large enough that this isn't feasible and an oops band is called for, I try to use contrasting woods for a more artistic look. You definitely don't want to use something close because it will look out of place, or like you tried to "fix" it.


----------

